# 3 officers seeking full-time position



## MCOA41 (Sep 5, 2002)

3 officers seeking full-time position
Tuesday, March 15, 2005
By WILLIAM SWEET
[email protected]

WARE - Police Chief Dennis M. Healey is considering three possible candidates for an open slot on the Ware Police Department.

They include former and current part-time officers on the Ware force, including a part-time officer who has an age discrimination complaint pending against Warren officials.

Healey said yesterday he would not have a recommendation in time for tonight's selectmen's meeting, but may have one in time for the next one, in two weeks. Selectmen would vote on the proposed hire.

"We could have interviews," Healey said.

The department is looking to fill an opening left after Officer Robert Lagimoniere departed for the Chatham Police Department in December. Ware actually has another opening dating from the 2004 retirement of Sgt. Robert Bousquet, but only one position is being filled right now, the chief said.

Officials requested a civil service list after Lagimoniere quit. That list was largely made up of laid-off police, including Springfield police, but none expressed interest in the Ware slot. A newer list provided six names.

"Four of the six signed," Healey said.

Those who expressed interest in the position include Stephen E. Granlund, a part-time officer for Ware and Warren, Todd Bertini, a former part-time Ware officer who now patrols Hubbardston, and Colin Lancaster, also a Ware Police Department part-timer.

A fourth candidate, Selectman Adam Welsh, also responded, indicating that he wasn't interested in the position at this time, said Healey.

The position has a starting salary of $32,500, subject to additions based on such factors as the candidate's education.

Granlund, 57, a part-time officer for Ware since 1998 and Warren since 2002, has alleged that age motivated Warren selectmen when they hired a younger, less experienced patrolman over him for a full-time position last year.


----------

